# CASEVAC capabilities in the CAF?



## Great white Hype (23 Mar 2008)

I hope the title isnt misleading, I am simply wondering if we have the ressources to support Casevac.

if not what are we preparing/planning to do? and what are we presently doing when we have injured soldiers in the field.

I understand that we utilize american Dustoffs, but I cant find any information on our own capabilities? Is this where the procurement of Chinooks becomes so important either to support this cause or to free up Griifons?

Hope this isnt a broad subject, and looking forward to hearing what everyone has to say.

CHEERS


----------



## Strike (23 Mar 2008)

It is a very broad question.  When you say in the field, do you mean here at home?  Or are you talking about in theatre?  They are two very different places with two very different answers.


----------



## Sf2 (23 Mar 2008)

yes, we have the capability, at home and overseas.


----------



## Great white Hype (23 Mar 2008)

What are we using for transportation? (both training and in theatre)

Who is providing care during transportation? (both training and in theatre)


----------



## aesop081 (23 Mar 2008)

Great White Hype said:
			
		

> What are we using for transportation? (both training and in theatre)



Ambulances, Helos, airplanes




> Who is providing care during transportation? (both training and in theatre)



Medical personel


----------



## Franko (23 Mar 2008)

This topic can only lead down one road troops.....last thing anyone needs.

Locked

*The Army.ca Staff*


----------

